# First kiss



## sammyandlucy (Oct 4, 2011)

Everyone seems like they have kissed somebody so when was your first kiss?


----------



## carguydave (Jun 3, 2013)

Sometime in the distant future, at this rate...


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

what the hell is that?


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

Considering everything above elementary school: Age 17 was when I had what I consider to be my first actual kiss (initiated by me). It was weird. I don't think I was supposed to kiss her; she just kinda sat there. I thought she would want to after dry humping, but I completely forgot to take into account that some girls don't like kissing on the lips, especially under the conditions that we did.


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

17 if I'm not mistaken


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Alight kiss at 15


----------



## Bianca424 (Sep 5, 2013)

I had my first real kiss when I was 15. Yeah, I was very young.. Tsk Tsk..


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

Drunk, at the end of a Halloween party. We had a semi-flirtatious history and she kissed me as she left. I was the kissee, and it wasn't anything special at all but I felt better for having it happen.
I am with someone now and whilst it is far from perfect the kissing is one thing that has been just great. So easy and yet so fun.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

At kidgarden when I was a kid.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Not counting childhood shenanigans, 17 - incredibly drunk to the point that I could barely stand:

I was having what I thought was just a nice, friendly conversation with this girl who had approached me, when she suddenly lunged at my face and attached herself to my lips - where she stayed for quite some time. 

I was shocked and had no idea what to do. :blank

Onlookers later told me that she had to hold me up to prevent me from falling over.


----------



## raven818 (Sep 20, 2013)

I had my first real kiss when I was 18....it was amazing


----------



## vanilla90 (Jun 22, 2010)

I was 8 and we made out in a ball pit at some kids birthday party. Was such a playa back in the day, shame I'm not now!


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

I was 12...It was awkward of course.


----------



## Ivy60 (Aug 16, 2013)

I'm freaking too young to have had a first kiss, yet people gasp or laugh when I tell them I've never kissed or dated before.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

I was 18. Confusing as hell. lol.


----------



## Callum96 (Jul 18, 2013)

16. It was the first of 4 on the same night. I felt relief more than anything.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

I had one pretty early. Don't remember when.


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

Umm, aside from a brief, awkward, barely-touching-her-lips-can't-even-remember-who-it-was kiss at an awkward truth or dare game at age 12, never.


----------



## Define Lies (Jan 17, 2012)

I made out with another guy at 16. I miss that


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

If Truth or Dare counts: About 12-13.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

Last Saturday with my friend


----------



## Laedon Wolfe (Sep 24, 2013)

Well my first kiss was in pre-school. But that doesn't count does it?
Well I'm 16 and I haven't kissed anyone. I'm gay in an area with a high percentage of Mormons, soooo that probably won't happen for a while. Probably not until I leave the miserable state of Utah. 0_o


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Like 2nd or 3rd grade and it wasn't a little peck but I don't think that that technically counts so like 14 or 15. I want to say 15 but that seems to recent. I think it might've been a few months after I had turned 15.


----------



## Lelouch Lamperouge (May 13, 2013)

First Kiss? I'm not familiar with that Pokemon. Is it part of the new X/Y generation?


----------



## Laedon Wolfe (Sep 24, 2013)

Of course! It's fairy type! (Rolls Eyes Sarcastically)


----------



## Purple Penguin (Oct 1, 2012)

Since I can see the future, it was (is or will be, depending on perspective with my future seeing eyes), never.


----------



## Patriot (Oct 14, 2011)

In 4th grade (10-11y/o) I think me and my gf and another couple were hanging out, and we climbed into the green garbage containers where they put paper and stuff (we were small). So we're hanging out in there and the other couple was dared to kiss, and so we had to kiss aswell (we had never done it before). It was very short, pretty awkward, but exciting at the same


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

21, but not again until 25.


----------



## Nono441 (May 14, 2012)

I got my first kiss when I was 28 years old. In a previous life, that is.


----------



## Scarlett0 (Jul 15, 2013)

First kiss was at 17
I was drunk and he tasted gross. Second kiss person was my ex and he had braces and food stuck. Third kiss person is my current boyfriend  Butterflies every time <3

It gets better, guys.


----------



## Ilikeunicorns (Sep 29, 2013)

I had mine about 3 months ago.


----------



## rikkie (Sep 27, 2013)

I have't actually had my official first kiss yet, but I once liked a boy in 3rd grade. On the last day of school, I chased him around the room, kissed him on the cheek, and ran out. I did the same thing on the last day of 4th grade. I wish I made it a running ritual because he's still pretty sweet and cute now.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

34 and still waiting for mine.


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

Age 7. One guy on the bus looked cute and was my best friend at the time. Was not very romantic I assure you.

Not sure if that counts orrr


----------



## StayTrueToYou (Aug 30, 2013)

Never.


----------



## mahnamahna (Apr 10, 2013)

Considering I'm not even on the list of potential kissers... as long as I'm sober, I probably will never experience this.


----------



## Melmel (Oct 3, 2013)

]It was so awkward, it was with my first boyfriend not too long ago. We were joking about it and when the time came he said, "Well this is awkward". So i "manned up" and kissed him instead of waiting for him XD It was only a peck though


----------



## notna (Aug 24, 2010)

First kiss was at 16


----------



## Fixfounded1994 (Feb 19, 2012)

Lelouch Lamperouge said:


> First Kiss? I'm not familiar with that Pokemon. Is it part of the new X/Y generation?


:lol

I had mine at 15... Initiated by him.. however.. I REALLY wasn't expecting it. 
It wasn't anything out of the ordinary sadly


----------



## Beingofglass (May 5, 2013)

My first kiss was rushed, spontanous from my part, and well enjoyed. I had closed eyes and had no idea what I was doing, but luckily it was pretty good, a Little too intense for a first kiss maybe..

Actually, that was one of my really good dating memories.


----------



## SS616 (Oct 9, 2013)

First full on tounges etc was 16. It was actually with a really attractive girl, like model attractive. I still don't know how I pulled it off. It's amazing what cheap booze and hormones can achieve.


----------



## Lost Kokiri (Sep 29, 2013)

I had my first kiss when I was 16 . I was in a park with my girlfriend and... oh but that was just a dream D: ...never


----------



## rosecolored (May 13, 2012)

I was 13. *blush*


----------



## SS616 (Oct 9, 2013)

I Was 2 Years Old!!! She Was Hot!!


----------



## carguydave (Jun 3, 2013)

carguydave said:


> Sometime in the distant future, at this rate...


I was wrong, it was yesterday


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

When I was two.. but if that doesn't count... I kissed a guy every year...<3


----------



## killmenow (Nov 24, 2013)

Last year in grade 8 at a hockey game... It was awkward


----------



## wannabesomebody (Nov 30, 2011)

I was 17.


----------



## Bedouin (Aug 3, 2013)

17. I don't mean to sound ungrateful but she wasn't that attractive and so it was kind of uncomfortable for me in that sense.


----------



## MetroCard (Nov 24, 2013)

In my dreams


----------



## Kyle6983 (Nov 26, 2013)

I was 14 at a basketball tournament haha I was so nervous!! Overall it is a good memory for me. I felt on top of the world after my first kiss


----------



## W A N D E R L U S T (Oct 2, 2012)

What is this first kiss that you speak of?

Haha, no. Mine was actually really really really awkward at the time!
1. It was with a girl (I'm not lesbian, I HAVE NOTHING AGAINST BEING LESBIAN! OR BISEXUAL!)
2. It was by accident
3. It was in front of our whole group of friends and a teacher

In primary school, me and one of my friends would mess with the minds of teachers and basically any adult that we could find. We'd do that thing where you put your thumbs in between you two and pretend to kiss because no one would expect this from us except on one occasion she completely missed my face and we really did end up doing a quick peck kind of thing. And of course, being 12 year olds, we backed away from each other and were all like "ahh!" and "eww!" while the teacher that it was meant for just stared at us like :um :sus with our friends just ROFLing. But we laugh about it now so it's all good.

But my first REAL kiss was when ... wait ... oh ...
... I'm a nun?


----------



## Patriot (Oct 14, 2011)

The first kiss I had was in one of those big metal green containers where you throw away paper and stuff.


----------



## starfox64 (Oct 28, 2013)

My first kiss was about three - four weeks ago on a Thursday at exactly 3:30 and 27 seconds...


----------



## Gstring (May 6, 2013)

For me it was 8th grade I was 16we were n her basement and she just leaned over and kissed me which lead to my first make out session ever


----------



## Neaudde56 (Dec 11, 2013)

17, with my 1st gf, smack :*


----------



## JunJun (Mar 24, 2013)

16, Let's just say I found out the hard and depressing way why you should wait for that sort of thing... y'know that "right" person.:blank


----------



## donglover (Dec 18, 2013)

still watin


----------



## mattiemoocow (Feb 9, 2013)

sophomore year during lunch break my boyfriend at the time pulled me behind a curtain in the drama room and it happened. was dizzy, head spinning, that sorta thing. wasn't too bad as first kisses go i suppose


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

20 on a dare... The next was at 28.


----------



## Jack Jackson (Dec 16, 2013)

I've never been kissed before 
Lucky me...


----------



## Considerate (Aug 5, 2012)

I'll let you know


----------



## millyxox (Dec 18, 2009)

Last week. It was the night of my 20th birhday. I got in a car with a stranger because the bus never came, it was freezing & this man looked really friendly. I was tired, cold & wanted to get home already. 

He shoved his sloppy tongue in my mouth. I then almost got raped later that night. One hand on the wheel, the other down my pants (I did not want to get in a car accident, it was hard to fight him off). Managed to get out of the car, but had to walk home. Crying like a b*th, calling my friends. 

The first kiss is not important. I always thought that first kosses are romantic n blah blah. BS


----------



## NarutoNinjaZ1 (Dec 9, 2013)

I could lie and say i'm waiting for someone special,but then it wouldn't be a lie. lol


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

I Never have had a girlfriend or even gotten close enough to a girl in my life to experience it yet


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

LiveWaLearningDisability said:


> 34 and still waiting for mine.


Update: 36 and nothing has changed.


----------



## Penguinfan (Apr 5, 2015)

Oh the fantasy I hope to do one day.


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa (Apr 22, 2014)

Never had a first kiss and I'm not in a rush to.



LiveWaLearningDisability said:


> Update: 36 and nothing has changed.


:lol

(laughing at how you responded 2 years later, not that you haven't exchanged spit with another mouth hole. that sounds gross anyway)


----------



## Entrensik (Apr 25, 2014)

nver. my life sucks


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

sio said:


> Never had a first kiss and I'm not in a rush to.
> 
> :lol
> 
> (laughing at how you responded 2 years later, not that you haven't exchanged spit with another mouth hole. that sounds gross anyway)


Yeah yesterday I got bored. :b


----------



## koolthing (Jul 2, 2013)

my first was with my friends cousin who came to stay from another town when i was about 17. i remember she had ginger hair and a mole on her face but not unattractive. Anyway, it was awkward and messy and I was really scared. Then a week or so later I heard from my friend that her cousin said I was a bad kisser which hurt my feelings and confidence quite a lot.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm not sure if I already answered this post...so I will probably do it again. I got my first kiss when I was 18. Both from a dude and a girl...not on the same day though. First kiss was from a guy. Second kiss was from a girl. Guy is now married to an older woman. Girl is in a relationship with another guy. They have both moved on and I'm here all alone.


----------



## SaladDays (Nov 26, 2013)

LiveWaLearningDisability said:


> Update: 36 and nothing has changed.


This is the saddest post I've read all day


----------



## rhea18 (Jun 21, 2015)

15 never been kissed. Hopefully that will change soon.


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

I had mine like two years ago with the guy I was dating at the time

At first he kissed my teeth bc I kept laughing then after we got the hang of it we started kissing for like the remainder of the day lmao


----------



## noctilune (Jun 8, 2015)

I was 20 when I had my first kiss. It was with a guy I had met online. Initiated by him. It wasn't exactly magical.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

I will have my first kiss 246 days from now.

I called it...


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

gross and deeply regrettable.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Mine was at 12, and it was just awesome. I've talked about it on here before.

She was just an amazing first gf, omg, I just, can't even recreate it. She was awesome. I wonder where she is today. She's probably happily married with a couple of kids somewhere.


----------



## Pastelic (Jun 18, 2015)

I'm 17 and I haven't kissed anyone yet.

*cries in a corner*


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Pastelic said:


> I'm 17 and I haven't kissed anyone yet.
> 
> *cries in a corner*


No, don't do that. It will happen. With the right guy, it will happen.


----------

